# intangible goal?



## chiquita6683 (Jul 15, 2003)

hey every1 
     im new to the group, n it said to introduce yourself  so back in the beginning of the year, i came up w the goal: to start in a figure comp, longterm i want to bb.  but i have been so lost, its  been really  frustrating. i Want this! ive spent so much $ on this already!  so im hoping to get there 1 day soon.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 15, 2003)

No chiquita, not an intangable goal. You can do whatever you set your mind to. Welcome to IM and good luck!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 15, 2003)

Believe in yourself and you will achieve your goals, I am living proof, Beefcake.

BEEFCAKE.



Just playin, i would say that your goal is realistic.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 15, 2003)

gooooooooo Cartman


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 16, 2003)

*Keep workin*

Keep it up and you will get there.  Oh yeah Welcome.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2003)

...Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2003)

chiquita6683 welcome to IM!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jul 16, 2003)

thank you!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 16, 2003)

Glad to see you made it


----------



## PB&J (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi and Welcome, what have you spent the $$$ on???


----------

